# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > S.O.S. >  Tσαλαπετεινός τραυματισμένος!!!

## xrisam

Παιδιά βοηθεια μολις γύρησε ο άντρας μου σπίτι με ένα τσαλαπετεινό!!! Το πουλάκι έπεσε πάνω στην μηχανή του ενω οδηγούσε!! Σταμάτησε αμέσως και το πήρε απο την άσφαλτο νομίζοντας ότι είναι νεκρό για να το θάψει, αλλα ζούσε.

Δεν έχει κάποια πληγή αλλα βαριανασένει. 

Το έχω σε ένα κουτί με πανάκια και το παρακολουθώ, το έχω στο γκαράζ και μέσα στο αμάξι με ελαφρως ανοικτο το παράθυρο ( τι να κανω σκυλια, γατιά που να το πάω..)

Μέσα στο σπίτι φανταζομαι ότι μπορεί να μην κανει να είναι το ίδιο χώρο με το κοκατιλοζεύγος μου.

Τι μπορώ να κανω? Ελπιζω να ζήσει μέχρι αύριο για να πάω στο κτηνίατρο, απο ότι διάβασα τρώει έντομα...

----------


## jk21

Παιρνεις ενα κουτι χαρτινο ,ανοιγεις τρυπες να παιρνει αερα και αφου διαλυσεις 6 σταγονες konakion βιταμινη Κ απο φαρμακειο (ειναι σε αμπουλες ) σε 100 γρ νερο (εχει αιμοστατικη δραση γιατι ο μεγαλος κινδυνος ειναι η εσωτερικη αιμοραγια απο τη συγκρουση )
 επεισης στο ιδιο νερο βαζεις μισο φακελλακι almora plus ηλεκτρολυτες και δεξτροζη απο φαρμακειο ,του δινεις με τη συρριγκα να πιει σιγα σιγα γυρω στα 1 ml εστω στο υπολοιπο της ημερας σημερα .Να ειναι καπου ησυχα και ζεστα .Αυριο ειδοποιεις την ΑΝΙΜΑ και σου δινει οδηγιες ή ερχεται και το παιρνει 

σου στελνω με πμ το ονομα του γιατρου που συνεργαζεται η ανιμα ,μηπως μπορει να το δεχθει σημερα .Απο οτι ξερω για αγρια πουλια (που μετα θα καταληξουν πριν  την απελευθερωση στην ΑΝΙΜΑ ) δεν υπαρχει κοστος

----------


## vasilis.a

κανε σημερα προσπαθεια να επικοινωνησεις με ΑΝΙΜΑ Η ΕΚΠΑΖ.http://www.ekpaz.gr/

----------


## xrisam

Eίναι καλύτερα ο μικρούλης, είναι πιο ήρεμο και σταματησε να βαριανασένει. 

Πήρα τηλέφωνο και θα το πάμε αύριο στην Ανιμα, ελπίζω να τα καταφέρει το πουλάκι. 

Του έδωσα νεράκι στα ρουθούνια οπως μου είπε ο πτηνίατρος και τωρα το αφησα να ησυχάσει,

----------


## Μπία

Οι τσαλαπετεινοί είναι τα αγαπημένα μου πουλιά,από τη μιά είσαι πολύ τυχερή που είδες από κοντά αυτό το πανέμορφο πουλάκι.Από την άλλη κάτω από τέτοιες συνθήκες είναι τραυματική η εμπειρία.Μπράβο και σε σένα και τον άνδρα σου,πόσο χαίρομαι όταν ανακαλύπτω ανθρώπους που έχουν τα ίδια αισθήματα με μένα.Καλή έκβαση και δώσε ένα χαδάκι για μένα!

----------


## xrisam

Ναι Μπια είναι υπέροχο πουλάκι κ λυπάμαι που το γνώρισα υπο αυτές τις  συνθήκες. Του έδωσα πολλά χαδάκια κ συνέχεια σήκωνε το τσουλούφι του!!!  Τι γλυκά ματάκια που έχει το μικρουλάκι...

Αυτές τις τράβηξα πριν το αφησω να κοιμηθεί...

----------


## ninos

εύχομαι το καλύτερο για τον φιλαράκο !!!

----------


## thanos52

Καλη αναρωση

----------


## Steliosan

Πολυ ομορφο πουλακι ευχομαι να τα καταφερει. :Anim 25:

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Εύχομαι το καλύτερο για τον κούκλο.

----------


## xrisam

Το πουλάκι ήταν αρκετά καλύτερα σήμερα έκανε προσπαθεια να πεταξει αλλα πέταγε χαμηλά. Τα ματάκια του ήταν πολύ ζωηρα οπότε ελπίζω ότι θα αναρρώσει.

Είναι πλέον στην Άνιμα ο τσαλαπετεινάκος, τελικά ήρθε άτομο και τον πήρε! Αύριο θα τηλεφωνήσω για νεότερα...

----------


## Vrasidas

Αχ το γλυκούλι!
Μπράβο ρε Χρύσα, χίλια μπραβο σε σένα και τον άντρα σου, άλλοι δεν θα γύρναγαν να κοιτάξουν καν το πουλάκι!!!!

Ελπίζω να γίνει μια χαρά!

----------


## xrisam

Πήρα πριν λίγο στην Άνιμα αλλά θα με πάρουν αυτοί σε λίγο...

----------


## xrisam

Παιδιά το πουλάκι ειναι πολύ καλυτερα, είχε μια απλή διάσειση. Αύριο θα επιστρέψει στα χέρια μου για να το αφήσουμε στο σημείο που το βρήκαμε! :Happy0064:

----------


## Vrasidas

> Παιδιά το πουλάκι ειναι πολύ καλυτερα, είχε μια απλή διάσειση. Αύριο θα επιστρέψει στα χέρια μου για να το αφήσουμε στο σημείο που το βρήκαμε!


Σιδεροκέφαλο το τσαχπίνικο! Αν και λίγο απρόσεκτο!
Ας ελπίσουμε να προσέχει περισσότερο πια!

Σε ζηλεύω φίλη μου είναι μοναδική εμπειρία που βοήθησες να γιατρευτεί και τώρα θα το απελευθερώσεις!!! Φιλιά και από μένα να του δώσεις!

----------


## Steliosan

Περιμενουμε και το σχετικο βιντεακι...αν δεν σου κανει κοπο. :winky:

----------


## jk21

Μπραβο Χρυσα ! Η αληθεια ειναι οτι οταν ακουσα για συγκρουση ,περιμενα το λιγοτερο διασειση (και ευτυχως ηταν αυτο ) και το πιθανοτερο εσωτερικη αιμοραγια ,κατι που ειναι πολυ συχνο ,εξου και η προταση για βιτ Κ και ευτυχως δεν χρειαστηκε (ειδα οτι ο γιατρος δεν το προτεινε και δεν επεμενα ) .Το πουλακι ειναι τυχερο ! στις συγκρουσεις ελαχιστα επιζουν λογω εσωτερικων αιμοραγιων ! και στο ποσο λιγο χτυπησε και σε ποιον επεσε .Σε αλλη περιπτωση δεν θα ηταν ικανο αμεσα να βρει τροφη και πιθανοτατα θα ηταν τροφη το ιδιο ,για καποιο θηρευτη

----------


## Gardelius

Συγχαρητήρια Χρύσα !!!  ::

----------


## Giorgekid

Χρυσα repsect!!!!!!!ειναι οτι πιο λιγο μπορω να πω με λογια!!!!!!συγχαρητηρια!!!!!

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Πολύ καλά νέα. Έπεσε σε καλά χέρια το πουλάκι και σώθηκε. Μπράβο σας.

----------


## xrisam

O Tσαλαπετεινός είναι περδίκι και στο φυσικό του περιβάλλον! Τι ανακούφιση! 

Να΄ναι  καλά η αδερφούλα μου που πήγε σήμερα μέχρι την Άνιμα και παρέλαβε το  πουλάκι γιατί είχα σκάσει που δεν μπορεσα να παω χτες.

Ολα καλά ο  μικρούλης δεν κρατιώτανε με το που ανοίξαμε το κουτί (στο σημείο που το  βρήκε ο άντρας μου) έγινε λούης!!!  Πηγε σε ένα οικόπεδο με ελιές και  χοροπήδαγε στο χωμα!!! 

Αν σας πω οτι βούρκωσα...


Να και τα ντοκουμέντα.....το βίντεο είναι πολύ μεγαλο θελω να το μικρύνω πριν το ανεβάσω.

----------


## vasilis.a

χιλια μπραβο!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Steliosan

:Happy0064:

----------


## antonisveria

μπραβο σας.....

----------


## δημητρα

μπραβο σας

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

τι ομορφο πουλακι.. πολλα μπραβο!

----------


## wild15

Πολλα μπραβο!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Χρύσα, μπράβο σας!!  :Happy: 
Τυχερό μέσα στην ατυχία του... !!!

----------


## thanos52

:Happy0064: Xιλια μπραβο!!!

----------


## xrisam

Το βιντεακι με το Τσαλαπετεινο φίλο μας:

----------


## Steliosan

Εξαφανιστηκε εν ριπη οφθαλμου να ειστε σιγουροι οτι καποιος θα σας ειναι ευγνωμων το ιδιο και εμεις και παλι συγχαρητηρια.

----------


## ninos

*Μπράβο Χρύσα !!!!*

----------


## mparoyfas

Λούης!!!
 τέτοιοι άνθρωποι σαν και σας με κάνουν να φουσκώνω απο περηφάνια και να λέω να κοίτα πάνε και τούτοι εδω κόντρα στο ρεύμα, να έχετε την αγάπη μου και το σεβασμό μου δεδομένο!

----------


## Gardelius

Συγχαρητήρια Χρύσα. 

Μαζί με εσένα χαρήκαμε όλοι για την επιστροφή αυτού του πανέμορφου πουλιού στο φυσικό του περιβάλλον.

Το φόρουμ έχει να επιδεικνύει μελή με αξίες και ευαισθησία. 

*Γνήσιο μέλος*

----------


## Μπία

Εξαιρετική προσπάθεια από εξαιρετικούς ανθρώπους.Ευχαριστώ που μέσα στην ανοησία και την αδιαφορία είδα εσάς και τι κάνατε και μου δώσατε τόση χαρά.Μπράβο καλό μου κορίτσι ,μπράβο...

----------


## xrisam

Παιδιά σας ευχαριστώ όλους, νομίζω ότι και εσείς το ίδιο θα κάνατε.

----------

